# F45 Voice Control C7 activated via FSC SUCCESS!!



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Goin_nutz said:


> I have a 2017 f20 do you still have a source for fsc codes for voice control?


PM sent.


----------



## fmfm (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi shawn 
can you send me the code for BMW APPs?


----------



## FullcollapseCA (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Can you PM info for my 328i GT (F34) with 6NH?
I'm still working on coding EBT for my car that we're discussing in the EBT thread, but this is the next option I want to add Apple Siri.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fmfm said:


> Hi shawn
> can you send me the code for BMW APPs?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FullcollapseCA said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM info for my 328i GT (F34) with 6NH?
> I'm still working on coding EBT for my car that we're discussing in the EBT thread, but this is the next option I want to add Apple Siri.
> ...


PM sent. Voice Control is not Siri though. Siri requires NBT Head Unit. Voice Control is BMW's Voice recognition / commands built into car.


----------



## apzx80 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi shawn 
I am also interested in enabling voice control and BMW APPs for X1 F48 with 6NS.
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

apzx80 said:


> Hi shawn
> I am also interested in enabling voice control and BMW APPs for X1 F48 with 6NS.
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Jheintz21 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi Shawn, could you please send me source for FSC code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jheintz21 said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please send me source for FSC code?


PM sent.


----------



## AndreSpiceman (May 9, 2017)

Hi Shawn, I'm interested in getting FSC enabling codes for voice control, satellite tuner, nav authentication and nav application software. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AndreSpiceman said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm interested in getting FSC enabling codes for voice control, satellite tuner, nav authentication and nav application software. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## clioturbo (May 12, 2017)

Hi. Nice contribution Shawn. I´m a F48 owner. Could I get the info as well? Thaks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clioturbo said:


> Hi. Nice contribution Shawn. I´m a F48 owner. Could I get the info as well? Thaks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## mehmet61 (Nov 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.





shawnsheridan said:


> Voice Control in general requires an FSC Enabling Code issued by BMW AG for car VIN that must be Imported and Activated in Head Unit, and then the car coded for Voice Control. If you need FSC Code, I gave a source for it.


Yes, I'm interested on it
source please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mehmet61 said:


> Yes, I'm interested on it
> source please


PM sent.


----------



## Sportschmitti (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking for a FSC for Voice Control in German. I have a F30 with Champ2 and coded 06NS. Anybody who could help me with it?
Regards Andre










Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sportschmitti said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a FSC for Voice Control in German. I have a F30 with Champ2 and coded 06NS. Anybody who could help me with it?
> Regards Andre
> ...
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## texmyer (May 27, 2017)

Hi shawn ,
You must be a very patient man:thumbup: can you also pm me the fsc code info
Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

texmyer said:


> Hi shawn ,
> You must be a very patient man:thumbup: can you also pm me the fsc code info
> Best regards


PM sent.


----------



## texmyer (May 27, 2017)

Thanks Shawn


----------



## Dakon (Sep 26, 2017)

*Hello Shawn*

Please can you help me with activation of the voice control for my 545 E60... with CCC ?
After reprogamming complete car thru ISTA P i have lost voice control ...
THANK YOU !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rixtermoate said:


> Shawn, any chance you can help me with getting the fsc code for f45 voice control please? I have had car coded for advanced Bluetooth but still no voice control... the standard equipment was 6AK which was coded to 6NK (I think) can the car still be coded to 6NS from there & then an fsc coded used to enable voice control? Thanks





RLX said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Is it possible to send me info needed to code Voice on my 2015 F10 with HU ENTRYNAV
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dakon said:


> Please can you help me with activation of the voice control for my 545 E60... with CCC ?
> After reprogamming complete car thru ISTA P i have lost voice control ...
> THANK YOU !


This thread is for Voice Control in F-Series with ENTRYNAV Head Unit not E-Series with CCC Head Unit. They are completely different. All I can tell you for yours is that you need to have a AppID 02 CCC Sprachverabreitung Software (SVS) FSC Code with Status = Accepted for CCC Voice Control to work.


----------



## Dakon (Sep 26, 2017)

Shawn,thank you very much for the info and sorry for asking question in wrong tread,but i did not find anywhere else something about voice activation for E 60 ...


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Could you also send me a pm with the source?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Count00 said:


> Could you also send me a pm with the source?


PM sent.


----------



## bmwf25 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, Shawn,
please, send me a source for FSC.
I own F48.
Thanks you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwf25 said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> please, send me a source for FSC.
> I own F48.
> Thanks you.


I can't:

"_bmwf25 has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her._"

Fix your PM function, and then send me one.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> I can't:
> 
> "_bmwf25 has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her._"
> 
> Fix your PM function, and then send me one.


Your "Receive PM" is still not working. I can't even reply to the PM you sent, as I am getting same message above.


----------



## sandroditommaso (May 9, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, please can you send me info needed to code Voice on my 2012 F10?
Thanks

Inviato dal mio Redmi 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sandroditommaso said:


> Hi Shawn, please can you send me info needed to code Voice on my 2012 F10?
> Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## ols732 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi Shawn
Is it possible to send me info needed to code Voice on my F06 2012

thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ols732 said:


> Hi Shawn
> Is it possible to send me info needed to code Voice on my F06 2012
> 
> thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## ols732 (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## TSTE1982 (Jun 30, 2007)

@shawnsheridan : can you send me the source too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TSTE1982 said:


> @shawnsheridan : can you send me the source too?


PM sent.


----------



## ianp1406 (Feb 11, 2018)

@ShawnSheridan Interested for Oct 2013 F10 with CHAMP2 UK. Thanks


----------



## Alanmo (Aug 10, 2016)

Shawn, I'm interested in your source for the FSC codes too, I just coded 6NS today and have a champ2 headunit. Thank you for your continued assistance on here!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ianp1406 said:


> @ShawnSheridan Interested for Oct 2013 F10 with CHAMP2 UK. Thanks





Alanmo said:


> Shawn, I'm interested in your source for the FSC codes too, I just coded 6NS today and have a champ2 headunit. Thank you for your continued assistance on here!


C7 Voice Control is for newer ENTRYNAV Head Unit.

Older CHAMP2 requires a 24 FSC Code for Voice Recognition, and it costs almost twice as much, so not worth it for most.

And 6NS won't work on CHAMP2. If car has Combox, then it would be 6NK or 6NL.


----------



## Alanmo (Aug 10, 2016)

Sorry I meant 6Nk! I can live without the voice control. Worth a try though. Thanks!


----------



## hightower6 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi Shawn ,
I have a similar combination: HU_ENTRYNAV, 6NH. My car is a F23. I want to code 6NH to 6NS an the Voice Control. Can you please help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hightower6 said:


> Hi Shawn ,
> I have a similar combination: HU_ENTRYNAV, 6NH. My car is a F23. I want to code 6NH to 6NS an the Voice Control. Can you please help me?


PM sent.


----------



## BimmerCraz (Apr 8, 2019)

Please tell me where to get the FSC for that. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BimmerCraz said:


> Please tell me where to get the FSC for that. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## michelbo (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi.

I would also be very intersted in knowing in Detail how to I can activate the voice recognition.
My car is: Bmw F45 (2017) .

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michelbo said:


> Hi.
> 
> I would also be very intersted in knowing in Detail how to I can activate the voice recognition.
> My car is: Bmw F45 (2017) .
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi,
i'm also interested to voice control activation to f48 with entrynav.
Thanks


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi,
i'm also interested to voice control activation to f48 with entrynav.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EdgaBMW said:


> Hi,
> i'm also interested to voice control activation to f48 with entrynav.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Sambil786 (Mar 9, 2020)

*Voice control*

Hi Shawn,

I have HU CIC entry and have already avtivated enhanced BT using bimmercode. Would you be able to send me voice control code to activate it.

Thanks for your help.

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sambil786 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have HU CIC entry and have already avtivated enhanced BT using bimmercode. Would you be able to send me voice control code to activate it.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Sambil786 (Mar 9, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks


----------



## woolf (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi, I have X1 f48 with hu_entrynav which I have VO coded with option 6NS. I have imported and activated C7 voice control FSC code with E-sys but voice control still doesn't work. When I short-press voice control button nothing happens - no beep, no dialog, nothing.. I have rebooted HU, set language to english etc.. I got speech-to-text functionality though... Has anyone expirienced similar issue after activating voice control with C7 FSC activation code? Is there some additional coding needed in this regard? Is VO language code a problem here? Some additional fdl coding pehaps? What am I missing here? Any suggestions would be highly appretiated. Thanks in advance, best regards from Slovenia, Elvis.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

woolf said:


> Hi, I have X1 f48 with hu_entrynav which I have VO coded with option 6NS. I have imported and activated C7 voice control FSC code with E-sys but voice control still doesn't work. When I short-press voice control button nothing happens - no beep, no dialog, nothing.. I have rebooted HU, set language to english etc.. I got speech-to-text functionality though... Has anyone expirienced similar issue after activating voice control with C7 FSC activation code? Is there some additional coding needed in this regard? Is VO language code a problem here? Some additional fdl coding pehaps? What am I missing here? Any suggestions would be highly appretiated. Thanks in advance, best regards from Slovenia, Elvis.


No, I've never seen it not work before.


----------



## Naskito (Jun 3, 2018)

Morning!!
I’m interested in f30 lci entrenynav 
I send mail!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Naskito said:


> Morning!!
> I'm interested in f30 lci entrenynav
> I send mail!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## Mads (Apr 16, 2016)

I´m also interested in FSC Source for EntryNav. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mads said:


> I´m also interested in FSC Source for EntryNav. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## kostic2000 (May 21, 2020)

I've got F24 with EntryNav. I presume I'd also need the FSC code to activate voice control. How do I get one?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kostic2000 said:


> I've got F24 with EntryNav. I presume I'd also need the FSC code to activate voice control. How do I get one?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------

